# Trying to contact whdf Huntsville AL



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Long story I found their office number no one there covid. Tried the internet they have almost no internet presence I emailed two people at their website neither one answered I need to talk a whdf engineer, there was one on this site at one time This is a major hail mary, but hope springs eternal


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Have you tried WHNT-TV?


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you for replying, yes I sent emails to two of of their top people zero response


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Contact Us | WHNT.com

The station is owned by Nextar
Nexstar Media Group, Inc. | Contact Us

Information at the FCC
WHDF - TV Station Profile - FCC Public Inspection Files

"Top people" may be busy. Legally there should be a person available for contact during regular business hours but some stations (especially big corporate owned ones) might have more of a placeholder than a full service customer service desk. (One of my local stations has a "main studio" 70 miles away outside of the station's coverage area and the phone numbers are out of state in another direction!)

Good luck!


----------

